# Sensor temperatura



## cmg (28 Nov 2016 às 13:36)

Boas tardes 

O sensor de temperatura da minha Oregon WMR 100N foi-se.
Onde comprar uma nova com a mesma ref.  (THGN 801 se não me engano) ou compatível. Na busca que fiz, o que encontrei não tem sensor de pressão atmosférica. 
Obrigado 
Cumps

cmg


----------

